# Fan-tastic Vent for 40x 40 opening.



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone that has one of these fitted in this sized opening could provide me with exact dimensions of the opening (i.e. the internal dimensions of what fantastic vents refer to as the "Garnish". This is the interior piece that is screwed to the ceiling.

I currently have a seitz mini Heiki roof light with blind and fly screen. which I would like to replace with a fantastic vent (Colour code is off white).

The problem is that all of the fantastic-vents I have been able to locate in the UK are White. Which means that the internal part of the roof light "the Garnish" will stand out like a sore thumb.

If I am able to retrofit the heiki blind unit to the fantastic vent then the problem would be resolved as this is already colour coded to the interior of the motorhome.

It would be helpful to know if this is at all feasible before I go ahead and spend money on a new fantastic vent.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You could do with taking the interior bit off from your vent and taking it to the shop, then getting the Fantastic vent out of the box and seeing if it will fit.

Could you not get it sprayed with plastic paint, another option.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I take it that you mean one of these http://www.fantasticvent.com/

An alternative would be to fit a Fan into your existing rooflight. Someone highlighted one a short while back. I think it was made by Fiamma. You fit 4 lugs to the existing frame and the Fan slots in to them. One other advantage of this one is that you can also remove it from the rooflight and stand it on a flat surface in the van. Maybe someone will post a link to it.


----------



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Unfortunately there isn't a supplier within reasonable distance, I hadn't thought about getting it spray painted that could be an option, I will do a bit of further research.

I have now also become aware of a Fiamma unit that may do the job. This is white outside with an ivory interior. 

I am just in the process of doing a technical comparison with the fantastic vent.

John


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

johnTalisman said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a supplier within reasonable distance, I hadn't thought about getting it spray painted that could be an option, I will do a bit of further research.
> 
> ...


I'll give you a good technical comparison John.

The Fiamma one is crap, it couldn't blow a feather off the top of your head from 2 inches. If you want one get the one you highlighted.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just looking up at my Fan-Tastic fan it is a sort of ivory colour matching all the fittings in my Hymer, are you sure all you can get is white?..

If you go on their website it gives you outlets world wide who supply and fix the things.

ray


----------



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ray,

is yours a 40cm x 40cm if so please see my original post of this thread.

There is only one UK importer Novaleisure who are wholesale only. So most(if not all) of the retailers that advertise these units order through Novaleisure.

I have found a Fiamma unit (it doesn't have the rain sensor) but seems to be of similar spec, it is readily available and is a little cheaper.

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-R...-motorhomes/Fiamma-Turbo-Vent-with-Thermostat

So I will probably go with this.

John


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have just measured mine and it is 344mm x 344mm outside dimension and the wall thickness is 3 mm. If you type fantastic vent on Ebay the first item shown is an off white garnish, the price is £14.52 + £9.54 post from the USA. I bought my fan from this company and it was quite a saving on buying from the UK.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

johnTalisman said:


> Hi ray,
> 
> is yours a 40cm x 40cm if so please see my original post of this thread.
> 
> ...


John don't know if you missed my post John on the Fiamma one.

I would ask others who have them what they think of the Fiamma one before you waste your money.

Paul.


----------



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Paul

Which Fiamma fan did/do you have.

I am looking at the fixed including skylight not the universal one that is supported by by four rods


----------



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Chasper

Thanks for the measurements they will help a lot. I thought the units advertised on the American sites are for 14" openings not 16".


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I removed the original Fiamma skylight and found that the aperture was bigger than the size required for the Fantastic Vent. I had to fit some battens about 30mm to reduce the aperture.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

johnTalisman said:


> Paul
> 
> Which Fiamma fan did/do you have.
> 
> I am looking at the fixed including skylight not the universal one that is supported by by four rods


I have the Fiamma turbo vent not the 4 rods afterfit thing. It was only fitted last year.

Its crap and by what others say on different forums they agree.

Paul.


----------



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I have ordered a Fantastic Vent, just for everyones information the only difference between the Europe 40x40 version and the American 14.5" x14.52 is the size of the external flange on the main unit.

The interior trim called "Garnish" by the Americans is the same for either model as are any replacement parts.

The final dimensions of the opening is about 35cm x 35cm just like the American one.


All the comments have been helpful thanks.


----------

